# Halibut



## Julie (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is a recipe I pulled off the internet. If it is something that I created you would have to come to my house to eat it. The Tropical Breeze goes very well with this recipe.


GRILLED HALIBUT W/CILANTRO GARLIC BUTTER

INGREDIENTS:
4 (6 OZ) Fillets Halibut	½ cup chopped fresh cilantro
2 limes	3 tblsp butter
Salt and pepper to taste	1 tblsp olive oil
3 cloves garlic

PREPARATION:
Preheat a grill for high heat. Squeeze the juice from one lime over fish fillets, then season them with salt and pepper.
Grill fish fillets for about 5 minutes on each side, until browned and fish can be flaked with a fork. Remove to a warm serving plate
Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat. Add the garlic; cook and stir just until fragrant, about 2 minutes. Stir in the butter, one lime and cilantro. Serve fish with the cilantro butter sauce.

Nutritional Information
Servings Per Recipe: 4
Amount Per Serving
Calories: 276
Total Fat: 13.1g Cholesterol: 69mg 
Sodium: 232mg Total Carbs: 3g 
Dietary Fiber: 0.7g Protein: 35.4g

Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 16, 2010)

Gotta love that halibut! One of the things I miss most about living on the coast and fishing commercially is the availability of it. They're getting $16/lb for it here at the store.

I remember when we would have 35,000 pounds on board.

Heres a picture of a big one. 350#, she was a monster(the females are the big ones), took 5 of us beating on her to stun it.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 16, 2010)

As long as you don't over cook the fish, Halibit is the very best fish on the Planet.
Artic we just shoot the big ones in the head. The biggest I have ever caught was 130 so I am not even in your league. But Ha lower 48 and all. Damn nice fish.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 16, 2010)

Not sure why but they won't allow a "bang stick" on a commercial boat. We got around 35,000 on that opening and about half of them were over 200#, some really awesome fish on that trip, and they paid us more for the bigger ones(more yield). Made 3600 dollars in 24 hours that time, although we ended up working 44 straight hours after the 24 hour opening was over, we still had to clean them.


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Gotta love that halibut! One of the things I miss most about living on the coast and fishing commercially is the availability of it. They're getting $16/lb for it here at the store.
> 
> I remember when we would have 35,000 pounds on board.
> 
> Heres a picture of a big one. 350#, she was a monster(the females are the big ones), took 5 of us beating on her to stun it.



That thing is huge. The price is probably not much different here and not every grocery store carries Halibut BUT once you eat it, it is hard to eat another type of fish. Believe it or not the only place I found it close to home is Walmart. I need to get down to Wholley's.

Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah it's pretty awesome indeed! If you can find it, sablefish(black cod) taste/texture is almost identical to halibut. Just cooked up some Bristol Bay red salmon steaks yesterday. Great treat in the middle of January.

I like halibut cause you can cook it darn near anyway you would cook beef, but the all time best classic way IMO is cut into small cubes and beer batter fried.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 16, 2010)

Another way I've had it that I think is outrageous is baked in a gruyere cheese cream sauce.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Our Black cod are almost gone here in Puget sound, Growing up it was a staple, could catch 3# to 5# off the docks. bummer. Hell with it , they serve halibut fish Tacos at Grahams, I am on my way


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 16, 2010)

Our stock has diminished alot the last 10 yrs or so, almost impossible to find it in the store. The japs are buying it up before it is even caught! I went on one black cod opening and although we did well, about half of them we pulled up on the long line were just the heads. The f-n killer whales were eating them right off the line. It was amazing, it look as though someone(well, someTHING did)took a razor blade to them and left just the heads.

To this day I wonder how much money we lost to those whales.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 25, 2010)

now if you added white wine to that it would be a fine sauce


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2010)

Great big flounder.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 25, 2010)

She was a monster alright! I think the record here is like 400 something. The guy who caught it got it on sport gear and he was in a small dinghy, and he was by himself. That thing pulled him all over the bay for hours. LOL. When he finally got it near the boat he was able to shoot it and towed it in. Fish&Game at first didn't want to award him the record, because they said, "it wasn't naturally landed". Flipping idiots, how you gonna land something that big by yourself. They finally reversed their decision and the guy now has the record.

It was actually the father of a lady I worked with so I was able to see the photos. An impressive fish to say the least.


----------

